# Nucanoe?



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

I am in the market for a new kayak and came across this. This looks ideal for me as I can take my kids, stans up, and have plenty of room. I can even add a trolling motor if I choose. The only problem is I don't think anyone sells them in Ohio so I wouldn't be able to try one. Anyone have one of these???

www.nucanoe.com

Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Mine I purchased last Spring from Kayak Corral in Michigan, that's just past Cabala's.
I love it and I bought the 10 foot since I fish alone most of the time and it was the lighter of the two models and I just throw it in my cargo van and can handle everything by myself.
Very stable out of all the brands I tried that was one reason for getting it. i retired this year and I wanted a watercraft that would be stable as I got older.

Kayak Corral would throw one in the water for you and they take the time to fit you with the right stuff.

Hope it helps,
JimG


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Thanks Jim I go to Toledo for work so I could definitely make that happen.

Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Just curious have you had a kayak before to compare it to? If the reviews are accurate this is exactly what I need. And since I can take the kids the wife won't care if I spend that much.

Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## JimG (Apr 6, 2004)

Sent you PM.
JimG


----------



## Javelin389T (Sep 30, 2011)

KTkiff said:


> I am in the market for a new kayak and came across this. This looks ideal for me as I can take my kids, stans up, and have plenty of room. I can even add a trolling motor if I choose. The only problem is I don't think anyone sells them in Ohio so I wouldn't be able to try one. Anyone have one of these???
> 
> www.nucanoe.com
> 
> Sent from my HTC One using Ohub Campfire mobile app


That cant take you where you need to be.:B

Spend the coin on a real boat buddy!


----------



## KTkiff (Jul 30, 2004)

Javelin389T said:


> That cant take you where you need to be.:B
> 
> Spend the coin on a real boat buddy!


I might be able to, about to close a 250 unit tracking deal. I used you as an example when I told them how much employees hate it


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

I have the Nucanoe 12'. I have a love and hate relationship with it. Let me try to explain that. I love the boat for the most part. I have had mine since last spring so one season in on it now. I must add this is the first boat I have owned ever. The videos are misleading at best. I would not try to stand on the bow even thou it will handle the weight unless you have great balance. Standing on it is tricky(like standing on ice)lol. Now this unstable ness is when she is load lightly loaded(one person and gear). The more you load the weight on it the more stable it becomes. My daughter and I went Yak camping many times also included fishing. I had the entire deck loaded all the way up to the back of the swivel seats and the haul loaded with poles and tent. She was rock steady. With two people and fishing gear she is steady enough to stand one person at a time. Dont try two people standing in it or you'll roll it like a log lol. They say you can put swivel seat on the plastic base dont even try it. The plastic is black so it gets very hot and get soft use a diy oak base for it. As far as the other type of seats your good to go with that base. I dont use the swivel seats unless I have two people in it. I use just the plastic base when I am by my self. Now the paddle part of it. With two people plan a trolling motor or two paddles your kid my be small but paddling the weight around all day will where you out. My kid weighs 138 and I am 281 lbs so dont worry about it holding you because it will. Paddling it by your self with just you in it is a dream. I have raced other boats with trolling motor on high and have won. lol I have had it out at day and night love both times of day. The thing I think I like the best is that sot are soggy bottom boats mean your butt will get wet. Not on a nucanoe the base sit just high enough even if the deck get swapped your butt wont get wet and it wont sink with the deck swapped either. Hope this helps you.

Ps Would I tell a friend about it?? Yes I would


----------



## RJohnson442 (May 14, 2013)

I got a 14 scanoe and love it. Had to add some equipment like motor and battery fish finder swivel seats. Its about 90 pounds empty. I take my two kids out all the time on it. Sturdy to stand in and gets better with more weight.


----------



## rylan37 (May 16, 2010)

I wrote a review on my frontier 12 last month. Check it out here http://www.esbfishing.com/2013/08/nucanoe-frontier-12-review.html


----------



## Javelin389T (Sep 30, 2011)

KTkiff said:


> I might be able to, about to close a 250 unit tracking deal. I used you as an example when I told them how much employees hate it


Good luck with sale.Do not mention production decreases 50% upon install.

Enjoy your new raft.See you on the 19th.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

I dig the Nucanoes. The one I was impressed with has a 360 degree swivel seat. That is badass! I have no problem moving around in my Stealth 12 but a high seat that spins 360 degrees would be clutch!


----------



## Stuhly (Jul 6, 2009)

These are made in Ashtubula ,Oh
But no close dealers


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

SOT's are not all soggy bottom boats, many have good seats, haven't got wet in mine ever

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

StuckAtHome said:


> SOT's are not all soggy bottom boats, many have good seats, haven't got wet in mine ever
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Thats true !! I may have overlooked a few out there. But for the most part the ones I looked at, that was a downfall for winter fishing lol.


----------

